# Daughter's latest



## Diorama Builder (May 28, 2006)




----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

very nice! good anime/artistic ability


----------



## lilies34 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow! that's so cute! 
http://www.grandfatherclockmarket.com


----------



## honda_stuntboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent artist!!! You should be proud. I have a guy here at work that illustrated a children's christmas book and gets royalty checks once or twice a year on the sales. Never know, could be a good future!


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

im not very into this "anime" kind of art but thats a great picture. great talent.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

rcracer1120 said:


> im not very into this "anime" kind of art but thats a great picture. great talent.


dittoo...:thumbsup:


----------



## dragonhead00 (Aug 16, 2008)

camaro marty said:


>


How old is your daughter? It is a great start. Encourage her ability! She'll definitely thank you for it!


----------



## Jim Longan (Jan 10, 2005)

Your daughter is a fantastic artist, encourage her to go on!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Nice artwork. :thumbsup:
Wish I could do something like that.

George


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice,be proud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Diorama Builder (May 28, 2006)

This was 2007 she was 14.


----------



## kevin456 (Jun 30, 2011)

Really nice...


----------

